# Greetings from Sunny San Diego (California)



## luxurylife88 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello!
I loved horses ever since I saw and ridden when I was about 8 years old:wink:
But because of School and city living I was not able to do riding until this year
I hope it's not too late for me to start. Love love riding. I am taking lessons right now and I am so hooked. 
I am so happy I found this forum.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey! I'm in San Diego too so I just had to stop by and say hi 

No worries, it's never too late to start! Good luck with lessons.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello and welcome! 
See you around the forum....


----------



## luxurylife88 (Apr 3, 2011)

^ thank you!
~Hugs~


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Yey for California, its never too late to start ridding welcome to the forum!


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Welcome!! Its a great forum to be on, im sure you will figure that out on your own though! I went to San Diego a few years back, its beautiful.... Whats the horses name you ride?

JackofDiamonds


----------



## luxurylife88 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you Zeke! Hope I can watch you ride soon.
*THANK YOU to you Spiritedlittlecopperspots, SMCleenie and JackofDiamonds!
*


----------



## luxurylife88 (Apr 3, 2011)

JackofDiamonds said:


> Welcome!! Its a great forum to be on, im sure you will figure that out on your own though! I went to San Diego a few years back, its beautiful.... Whats the horses name you ride?
> 
> JackofDiamonds


Oh the lovely owner at the ranch is making me ride the mighty Oscar. Love love him. smooth, easy and he takes care of me :lol:
I love San Diego. This is my home.


----------



## luxurylife88 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey Zeke! Hope we can ride together someday.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I dont ride much sadly, I'm horseless 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!
I'm from CA but waaaaaaaaaay north of you.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. I'm from North County so about 45 minutes north of SD.


----------



## luxurylife88 (Apr 3, 2011)

^ sending some hugs over there to your side!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## luxurylife88 (Apr 3, 2011)

^ Thank you!


----------

